# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.22.02. New Huawei MTK smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.22.02 is out!*   *MTK Tab*  1. Released *Read unlock codes / Direct unlock* support features 
for MTK *Huawei* smartphones:  *♦ Y3II 4G LUA-L01 / LUA-L02 / LUA-L03 / LUA-L13 / LUA-L21
♦ Y5II 4G CUN-L01 / CUN-L03 / CUN-L21 / CUN-L22 / CUN-L23 / CUN-L33
♦ GR3 TAG-L03 / TAG-L21 / TAG-L32
♦ Honor 4C pro TIT-L01
♦ Honor 5A LYO-L21
♦ Honor 5 CUN-TL00
♦ Honor 5 Play CUN-AL00
♦ Honor Holly 2 Plus TIT-TL00
♦ Enjoy 5 TIT-AL00 / TIT-CL00 / TIT-CL10 / TIT-UL00
♦ Y6 Compact LYO-L01 
♦ Y6 Elite LYO-L02* 
2. Released *Get bootloader code* feature for new *Huawei* smartphones from  *CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT* group  ♦ This update is available for all Smart-Clip2 users.
♦ Use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for servicing.   *QCOMTab*  Improved *IMEI repair* operation for *Qcom Alcatel* smartphones    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

